# selection of my work



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

I made a selection of my work from the past 10 months ,,


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

This is tight! Youre very talented!


----------



## Christamh (Jul 9, 2013)

I love these!!! You are very talented!!! 
I would let you draw me


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Tee hee...you're so good I can hardly stand ya, stanya (lol)

@ Christamh: (Hello) I'm sure stanya would love for you to _let him_ draw you...just as I'm sure he'd *let you pay him*! Ha ha ha!


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Outstanding!!!! Coming from someone working very hard to develop even a modest amount of the ability you exhibit,I know the work put into these pictures. Fantastic work.


----------



## Maha (Aug 14, 2013)

wow its awesome..
each one is unique...


----------

